# Worries and IBS



## JZQQM716 (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi! I'm new to this site. I'm glad that I have found a site that offers some opporunity to talk to others who have similar problems as me. I'm a high school senior who worries a lot about school. I have always been a good student. I'm in advanced placement courses, a member of National Honors Society, and in the top 15% of my class. Life is good right? Well almost. About 10 months ago I was having terrible attacks of lower abdominal pain and diaherra. At first, I thought really nothing of it. I thought it was just a "bug" that must be going around. Well that bug seemed to be never leave me alone. After about 4 months of suffering through it, I went to a GI doctor. I was relieved to finally see someone who could fix me. He prescribed Levbid to me and it helped a little. School was torture for me though. All the doctor said to me was that he thought it was IBS. And it felt like my diagnosis was the doctor's way of saying I don't know what's wrong with you. I lost noticable weight. I was a varsity swimmer for 3 years prior and did not come back for my last year because of IBS. I never went anywhere without having Immodium with me. I was scared to eat because I didn't want to have to sprint to the bathroom. I had always been a healthy kid, missing maybe 2 days out of an entire school year. Now I was missing day after day because I would wake up and get sick. Stress from school really didn't help the situation. I now have to get up 2 hours before I leave for school in the morning just to allow my body to "wake-up". I can tell if its going to be a good day or a bad day. I'm tired of living like this. There have been good improvements though. My mom recommended eating oatmeal, which helped. I was also put on oral contraceptives for ovarian cysts which I feel have helped regulate hormone levels. I still have lower abdominal pain and abnormal bowel movements. I'm worried though about school, as stress builds and also about leaving for college next year. I'm afaird that the change will take a huge toll on me. If any one has been through this or has any encouraging words, please let me know. I'm fed up with IBS!


----------



## BLUENECK (Dec 1, 2004)

Ive been through what your going through now and still dealing with it . I know exactly how it is to have to get up a few hours before class or work . I was diagnosed when I was 12 and its been a constant bother ever since . Im 19 now and a student in the university of cincinnati and I still have problems everyday. In high school for me it was horrible having to run to the bathroom every few minutes.But you get through it. The best advice I can give you is to try to explain to your teachers "in private of course"what ibs is and how it afflicts you and thats why you have to go to the bathroom all the time.You would be suprised im sure they will understand. Also I wouldnt really worry what other people think . I know younger people today can be very harsh.Ive been through it , I know how it is .You know whats going on and some times its hard for younger people to comprehend . Just dont worry your not alone . R.E


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

JZ, Elrod is right explain your condition to your teachers. On the home page of this site, you can find an article that explains ibs to people who don't have it. You can give copies to the people in your life that you want to inform. Don't worry about what any of the others think. They don't understand. Have you noticed certain foods that might trigger your symptoms? Keeping a food diary may help. Destress as much as possible, yoga, biofeedback and breathing techniques have worked for a lot of people. See your doc, he/she might offer some suggestions as well.


----------



## 17367 (Mar 26, 2006)

Stress is a big pain trigger. My doctor said I should be tought at home for the rest of the year to take stress away. I do want to go to college but have no advice for that. good luck.


----------

